# crypt parva questions



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi there,

I got 2 pots of crypt parva and I'm wondering what's the best way to plant them to encourage growth and spread. I removed as much of the wool as possible from each pot, but since the roots are all tangled up together I just planted the entire bunch into the substrate (1mm gravel supplemented with Seachem root tabs). Should I be breaking/cutting the bunch apart into individual plants before planting? If so, how far apart should the plants be separated?

After almost a month (with 2-3wpg of PC light and CO2 injection), the bunches are just sitting there and starting to collect some algae (green spots and some tufts of BBA). I know this crypt is a very slow grower, but I'm afraid mine is going to be overtaken by algae before it shows any growth. Do you think it would help to put it in a good flow area?

Thanks in advance for any info!
Cheers


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It would be best to spread them out a little bit. Try planting them about 1-2" apart. Increasing the flow to the area would also likely help.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

OK, I will try spreading them out. Thanks!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I've never grown these, but have heard them described as possibly one of the slowest growing plants out there. Good luck!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, parva grows extremely slow. Let me rephrase: rediculously slow.

Don't plan on it spreading. Just plan on the stand you have to get more leaves ...eventually.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes, I know I have my work cut out for me. They're not cheap either (almost A$15 a pot). I just wonder what suppliers do to grow them in large enough quantities to sell them - grow them emersed? They probably have even less patience than us hobbyists! 

Cheers


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They need more light than most _Cryptocoryne_. They do grow very slowly, but that and nutrient rich conditions definitely help.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Like anubias slow or just slow?


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Much slower than anubias IME so far.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

if you want to compare anubias and parva...anubias would be considered hornwort and parva would be a rock.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

My experience is that parva takes a long time to get settled in---at least 6 months---but after that it does mulitply slowly, so that by two years later, the number of plants could triple.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi PK,

Care to share your tips/tricks for growing this plant (light requirement, CO2, substrate, nutrients, etc.)?

Thanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> My experience is that parva takes a long time to get settled in---at least 6 months---but after that it does mulitply slowly, so that by two years later, the number of plants could triple.


I haven't had it grow quite THAT slowly. I grew it under intense MH lighting for 7 hours a day in a tank with Aquasoil and 5 plants have turned into 30 in about 4 months. I think Cavan is correct in that it needs very intense light.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

C.parva is just naturally slow growing in an aquarium. It takes awhile to acclimatize and will begin spreading in a few months.
We grow them in the sun, emersed. Grows much faster this way.


----------



## primavera (Aug 30, 2005)

Frankly speaking, I gave up on growing crypt parva submersed. They do spread, albeit one plantlet every 3 months for me, getting overrun by my Singapore moss. I have since taken them out and grew them emersed in my crypt setup. Growing well and looks greener. 

Oh yes, my lighting was really bright, 4 watt/gallon when I had it submersed, light coloured substrate too.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

For faster growth, I would have them in a shallow tank, like a ten gallon, and a nitrogen enriched substrate. If I was starting from scratch I would use potting soil. Try adding something like a Jobes fertilizer stick directly under the plants as close as possible without touching the roots.

Vacum around the plants to prevent any sedimant from building on the plants which will encourage algae on the leaves.


----------

